# Dehumidifier



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi all, thinking of using an electric dehumidifier in the van, whats the best way to power it. Should i just hook up to the mains and use the vans own electric socket , or run an extension lead into the vehicle just to power the dehumidifier. Cheers Steve


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Holty said:


> Hi all, thinking of using an electric dehumidifier in the van, whats the best way to power it. Should i just hook up to the mains and use the vans own electric socket , or run an extension lead into the vehicle just to power the dehumidifier. Cheers Steve


I have to ask the questions.
When and why?

Is it already damp or do you think it will get damp?


----------



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

I thought everyone used dehumidifiers (crystal types) in there vans. Just thought an electric one would be better


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Many folk do not experience any problems but in the UK in winter if you do get big temperature changes combined with humid weather then damp and mildew can be a problem in a stored van. 

If you use the van for say a weekend in the depths of winter quite a bit of moisture will be introduced into the van... unless following this use you heat the van to air it out then mildew can get a hold in upholstery, curtains etc. . A de-humidifier can be a better/cheaper way of drying it out.

So certainly a de-humidifier can help to keep the van fresh and dry, keeping any mildew at bay too, but not everyone uses one. I do and have done for the last few years, the van is kept on the drive on a permanent hook up. If you are using one you do also need to realise that many( most) de-humidifiers do not work well or at all in temperatures below about 8C. This is mainly due to how they work... think refrigerator... they condense the moisture onto chilled vanes and it then drips off into a container. In cold temperatures the moisture often freezes onto the chilled vanes and the process comes to a halt. I use a "peltier" type of dehumidifier and have it set to cycle on and off , this allows the frozen moisture to thaw off into the reservoir even at low temperatures. I also have heating in the van set to keep the van just above freezing.

So if you want to use a de-humidifier go ahead ...there maybe are folks who will say "why bother" we never use a de humidifier ... but I don't listen to them because it works for me :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Mike, good info. What type of heating do you use, I don't fancy leaving the gas on all the time, or do you just put it on now and again. Cheers Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I use a small oil filled radiator and a small dehumidifier.

The contents of the dehumidifier are minimal so it is not on all of the time.

Ventilation through the Closed roof lights should be sufficient in our experience although I do believe some people seal these completely.

We have never experienced / discovered condensation problems so far.

Steve


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never used a dehumidifier, I am lucky that the unit is stored on my premises, and there for during the depths of winter I will run a small heater off the electrics.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

We have a small egg shaped one, which is tiny and that gets put on once every so often in our vans.

You don't want too big a system (ie a house one) or to use it permanently as you will dry everything out too much!!

You will find you woodwork will get dry, brittle and weak, your glues will seperate and your fabrics go 'crunchy' as the clay in them dry.

Odd blast with a baby one, our we picked up at b&q and is around the size of your hand.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Holty said:


> Thanks Mike, good info. What type of heating do you use, I don't fancy leaving the gas on all the time, or do you just put it on now and again. Cheers Steve


Hi Steve

The heater I find the best for the job is a thermostatically controlled fan heater, I think the movement of air it creates helps . I spent some time setting it up during a spell of freezing weather and marked up the thermostat at the exact temperature that I wish it to maintain. 4- 5C is where it is set to come on.
The dehumidifier is a small unit like the one below :








As we use economy seven electricity the dehumidifier is set to operate on a time switch and comes on for two periods of approx 2 hours during each night. As I said in the previous post the dehumidifier will "freeze up" at these temperatures so when the time switch turns it off the water that has frozen onto the cooling vanes thaws off into the reservoir. It does not over dry the van at all. I use an electronic damp meter to check.
When using the de-humidifier I do close off all the ventilation that I can, i don't wish to de-humidify the world :lol:

Before using the de-humidifier I found that it needed much more heating in the van to keep it fresh while stored in the depths of winter.

Mike


----------



## Holty (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to all, think i know what im doing now. Cheers, Steve


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Until I can get the leaking vent in the shower room changed we have been using a dehumidifier in the van. We also have a problem with a lot of condensation having a small van and two of us plus two big dogs breathing out all night...

You can set it to run to a humidity level, or to a fan setting...
Invested in a ruby dry dehumidifier, and took it with me recently to a campsite outside bath. It kept the van free of condensation and I did not need my fan heater as it raised the temp in the van enough for comfort. More than pleased with it, as it is light enough to take away, and smaller than the original one I had.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I use a dehumidifier maybe a couple of times over the winter for a couple of hours but rarely get any moisture out. I leave the M/H hooked up to keep the batteries charged. I also use Dry bagswhich I find excellent to attract condensation and can be reused.

Graham


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting one for the house.

I've read some reviews that claim up to 18l of moisture drawn a day :!: 

Are there benefits to having drier air other than Mold & condensation ??


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

A decrease in Colds,chest infections,bronchitis ??


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Given that the average motorhome has a great deal of external vents, then a dehumidifier will try and dehumidify not only the inside of the motorhome but all the incoming air as well?
Therefore are they a waste of money?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

No I meant my house SNandJA.

Condensation problem in the Bathroom also spots of mold which are airborne.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

moblee said:


> No I meant my house SNandJA.
> 
> Condensation problem in the Bathroom also spots of mold which are airborne.


This site seems to give good practical advice in what to look out for in many different situations, home, industrial, boat, caravan etc. ... also gives the type it would recommend for all year round when temperatures drop below 0, a problem highlighted earlier.

Meaco Dehumidifiers - Practical Advice

If using one where you do have a damp problem then you need to consider the permanent connection to a drain or you may end up with a daily or even more often emptying of the "onboard" collection tray/container in the machine. They usually have a cutout device that will stop the dehumidifier once the collector is "full" which is not likely to be at the very top to avoid spillage when you take it to a drain to empty it!

The other advice is to consider why the problem area is damp in the first place - if it is a wet area, shower, laundry etc. perhaps an extractor fan first, or if an extractor fan is fitted is the outlet blocked... My son discovered damp in his ensuite shower and when repairs were made they found that the outside vent was blocked and the extracted air was venting into the cavity between the inside and outside walls!

Condensation of all the moisture in the air from day to day living and breathing will usually take place on the coldest wall....

Sorry ... before this turns into a lecture read the Meaco link above about what dehumidifiers can and can't do.... Good beginner's guide in video form available as well as text.

Steve


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

the main causes of damp in a motorhome are, wet clothes,cooking,
breathing, washing, in fact every thing we do, its NOT just the damp from outside. Put a wet dog in a car and see what happens,
steamed up windows very quickly.
I have used a dehumidifier and heater for around 15 years and have had people remark on how crisp and dry the furnishings are.
I find it easier to keep the M/H pluged in and use the internal sockets, but thats just me, anything for a easy life.


----------

